

Lessons in bootstrapping from the founders of Urbanspoon - gurgeous
http://www.techflash.com/venture/Ten_lessons_in_bootstrapping_from_the_founders_of_Urbanspoon_44968952.html

======
uggedal
I especially liked this tip:

Buy a big whiteboard. Don't use calendaring, bug tracking or project
management software. Put it all on the whiteboard. At the start of each week,
erase and start over. Worried about losing something? If you erase it and
forget, it wasn't that important in the first place.

------
gurgeous
Disclosure : I am the author of the guest post. This is very HN appropriate.

~~~
pj
Congratulations on your successful exit and thanks for posting this. Sometimes
it's hard to read these things and think they are true, but they are.

Yesterday, I was thinking, "Why am I doing this? Why do I work so hard for
~nothing?" and then it dawned on me that if it isn't hard, it isn't worth
anything. If it was easy, everyone else could do it. If everyone else can do
it, why would they pay you to do it? They won't.

It has to be hard. You have to feel the pain. You have to lie awake at night
wondering if you're crazy -- YOU ARE! Keep being crazy. Do the crazy things,
the impossible things and keep doing them until you have something someone
thinks is worth buying and then sell it and go on vacation, until you get
bored with that and then do it all over again!

~~~
subbu
I like your last paragraph. Its important to pump up yourself continuously.

------
dryicerx
Bootstrap++

It's nice to hear a success story like this from time to time as reassurance
and that it's not entirely impossible possible achieve. I am walking down the
same path as you guys are, and I hope we come out as successful as you. Good
job!

------
Batsu
I won't lie to you, I'm pretty impressed that Urbanspoon caught on like it
did. Congratulations on the successful venture, I'd love to join the club.

------
physcab
Inspiring! Thanks for sharing.

------
floozyspeak
Great bootstrapping tips!!

